# Pashes Boys



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

http://pashesmaltese.com/maltese_puppies.html

Very cute. :wub: :wub: :wub: I love when puppies have a wider eye-set, and judging from the picture, it looks like they do. Great starting price, too. Snatch 'em up!


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

They're too cute!! :wub: DH will definitely kill me if I even mention thinking about a 4th one. Although I'd like a girl for my next one though.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

What a handsome little trilogy of gents. ((sigh)) :biggrin:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

They're precious!


----------



## twoleeighs (Nov 1, 2008)

QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Nov 15 2009, 07:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=851532


> http://pashesmaltese.com/maltese_puppies.html
> 
> Very cute. :wub: :wub: :wub: I love when puppies have a wider eye-set, and judging from the picture, it looks like they do. Great starting price, too. Snatch 'em up! [/B]


That is a FANTASTIC price - and the description says they will be neutered too! Great deal there - and they are so adorable! If I could have another right now, I might snatch up all 3!


----------

